# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  ما هو البرزخ؟  وهل اختلف العلماء فيه؟

## زوجة وأم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

منذ مدة وأنا أرغب في معرفة الجواب على هذا السؤال
هل هو عالم منفصل؟ يعني مكان اسمه البرزخ
أم هو حياة بين الدنيا والآخر وأن هناك حجاب بيننا نخن الأحياء في هذه الدنيا وبين أرواح الأموات في البرزخ، فلا نراهم ولا يروننا
وإذا كانت روح الإنسان في قبره فهو ما زال في البرزخ لأنها حياة وليس مكانا اسمه برزخ.
وكانت تظهر لي الآدلة بأنها الثانية لكن أردت التأكد والإطمئنان

ونسيت بخصوص الموضوع حتى طرأ شيء ذكرني به فبدأت البحث عن معلومات متعلقة بهذا الأمر فوجدت كلاما للشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في شرحه للعقيدة السفارينية:

- البرزخ : معناه ( *الفاصل بين الحياة الدنيا والحياة الآخرة* ) هذا البرزخ 
البرزخ ما هو اسم مكان البرزخ معناه (* الشيء الفاصل* ) ،
- الآن الأرواح موجودة في الجنة الآن ، الآن الأرواح موجودة في الجنة الآن ،
السؤال : الذين في القبر ما تكون الأرواح معهم ؟
الجواب : ما تكون معهم ، لكن تعاد إليهم عند الفتنة فتنة القبر ،


وفي موضع آخر من نفس الكتاب:

((قوله : ( فتنة البرزخ والقبور ) : البرزخ : ( الحاجز بين الشيئين ) [59] ،
والمراد به ما بين موت الإنسان إلى قيام الساعة [60] ،
وعطف القبور عليه من باب عطف الخاص على العام ،
لأن البرزخ أعم من القبور قد يموت الإنسان ويُلقى على وجه الأرض فتأكله السباع فهل كان في قبر ؟ لا ولكنه في برزخ فكل ميت فهو في برزخ وكل مقبور فهو في برزخ ،
فعطف القبور على البرزخ من باب عطف الخاص على العام ،))



ولكن أحتاج إلى آثار من السلف أو أقوال من العلماء المتقدمين في هذه المسألة.
ولا مانع في نقل كلام للعلماء المتأخرين أيضا.

*وسؤال:* هل اختلف علماء الإسلام في هذا ؟
أم هم متفقون على أن البرزخ حياة فاصلة بين جياة الدنيا والآخرة، فلا علاقة بمكان الروح بكونها في البرزخ أم لا، فهي في البرزخ أينما كانت في هذا العالم، سواءا في السماوات أو في الأرض، أو في القبر أو خارجه ؟

----------


## الصادق

أختي الكريمة  كأنك تسألين عن مستقر الأرواح بعد الموت .

فقد أختلف الناس في مستقر الأرواح مابين الموت إلى قيام الساعة .
فقيل : أرواح المؤمنين في الجنة , وأرواح الكافرين في النار .
وقيل : إن أرواح الؤمنين بفناء الجنة على بابها , يأتيهم من روحها ونعيمها ورزقها 
وقيل على أفنية قبورهم  ,
وقال مالك : بلغني أن الروح مرسلة تذهب حيث شاءت 
وقال كعب : أرواح الؤمنين في عليين في السماء السابعة , وأرواح الكافرين في سجين في الأرض 
السابعة تحت خد إبليس ! 
وقال ابن حزم وغيره :مستقرها حيث كانت قبل أجسادها 
وقال ابن عبد البر : أرواح الشهداء في الجنة , وأرواح عامة المؤمنين على أفنية قبورهم .
ولكل منهم دليله , والصحيح عند كثير من أهل العلم والموافق للأدلة هو أن الأرواح في البرزخ 
متفاوتة أعظم تفاوت .
فمنها أرواح في أعلى عليين , في الملأ الأعلى , وهي أرواح الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام وهم متفاوتون في منازلهم .
ومنها أرواح في حواصل طير خضر , تسرح في الجنة حيث شاءت , وهي أرواح بعض الشهداء  
لأن بعض الشهداء تحبس روحه عن دخول الجنة لدين عليه كما جاء في مسند الإمام أحمد  عن 
محمد بن عبد الله بن جحش عن أبيه : أن رجلا جاء إلى النبي :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  فقال : يارسول الله : مالي إن 
قتلت في سبيل الله  ؟ قال (الجنة) فلما ولى , قال (إلا الدين سارني جبرائيل آنفا)
ومن الأرواح من يكون محبوسا على باب الجنة , كما في الحديث الذي قال فيه رسول الله :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
(رأيت صاحبكم محبوسا على باب الجنة ) .
ومنها من يكون محبوسا على قبره , ومنهم من يكون في الأرض .
ومنها أرواح تكون في تنور الزناة والزواني , وأرواح في نهر الدم تسبح فيه وتلقم الحجارة , وكل 
ذلك مما تشهد له السنة ,  والله أعلم .وأنصحكي بمراجعة كتاب الروح لإبن القيم .

----------


## زوجة وأم

جزاك الله خيرا




> ومنها من يكون محبوسا على قبره , ومنهم من يكون في الأرض


ما معنى أن "يكون في الأرض"؟ يعني تحت الأرض أم شيئا آخر؟

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

تفضلى أختى هذا الكتاب 

لعل هذا الكتاب يفي بالمسئلة

http://saaid.net/book/open.php?cat=81&book=2991

----------


## الصادق

بيان ابن القيم بنفيس عباراته لمستقر الأرواح : 
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله : الأرواح متفاوتة في مستقرها في البرزخ أعظمَ تفاوت .
فمنها  أرواح :  في أعلى عليين في الملا الأعلى ، وهي أرواح الأنبياء صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم ، وهم متفاوتون في منازلهم كما رآهم النبي ليلة الإسراء .
ومنها  : أرواح في حواصل طير خضر ، تسرح في الجنة حيث  شاءت ، وهي أرواح بعض الشهداء ، لا جميعهم بل من الشهداء من تحبس روحه عن دخول الجنة ، لدين عليه أو غيره .
ومنهم  : من يكون محبوساً على باب الجنة .
ومنهم  : من يكون محبوساً في قبره .
ومنهم  : من يكون مقره باب الجنة .
ومنهم  : من يكون محبوساً في الأرض لم تعل روحهُ إلى الملأ الأعلى ، فإنها كانت روحاً سفلية أرضية ، فإن الأنفس الأرضية ، لا تجامع الأنفس السماوية ،كما لا تجامعها في الدنيا ، والنفس التي لم تكتسب في الدنيا معرفةَ ربها ، ومحبتَه ، وذكرَه ، والأنسَ به ، والتقربَ إليه ، بل هي أرضية سفلية ، لا تكون بعد المفارقة لبدنها إلا هناك ، كما أن النفس العلوية التي كانت في الدنيا عاكفة على محبة الله ، وذكره ، والقرب إليه ، والأنس به ، تكون بعد المفارقة مع الأرواح العلوية المناسبة لها ، فالمرء مع من احب في البرزخ ، ويوم القيامة والله تعالى يزوج النفوس بعضَها ببعضٍ في البرزخ ، ويوم المعاد ، ويجعل روحه - يعنى المؤمن - مع النَسْم الطيب - أي الأرواحِ الطيبةِ المشاكلة - فالروح بعد المفارقة تلحق بأشكالها ، وأخواتها ، وأصحاب عملها ، فتكون معهم هناك .
ومنها  : أرواح تكون في تنور الزناة ، والزواني .  
ومنها  : أرواح في نهر الدم تسبح فيه ، وتلقم الحجارة .
فليس للأرواح سعيدِها ، وشقِيها مستقر واحد ، بل روح في أعلى    عليين ، وروح أرضية سفلية لا تصعد عن الأرض ، وأنت إذا تأملت السنن والآثار في هذا الباب ، وكان لك بها فضل اعتناء ، عرفت حجة ذلك ، ولا تظن أن بين الآثار الصحيحة في هذا الباب تعارضاً ، فإنها كلها حق يصدق بعضها بعضاً ، لكن الشأن في فهمها ، ومعرفة    النفس ، وأحكامها ، وأن لها شاناً غير شأن البدن ، وأنها مع كونها في الجنة ، فهي في السماء ، وتتصل بفناء القبر وبالبدن فيه ، وهي أسرع شيء حركة ، وانتقالاً ، وصعوداً ، وهبوطاً ، وأنها تنقسم إلى :-
مرسلةٍ ومحبوسةٍ ، وعلويةٍ ، وسفليةٍ ، ولها بعد المفارقة صحةٌ ،    ومرضٌ ، ولذةٌ ، ونعيمٌ ، وألمٌ ، أعظم مما كان لها حالَ اتصالها بالبدن بكثير ، فهنالك الحبسَ ، والألمَ ، والعذابَ ، والمرضَ ، والحسرةَ ، وهنالك اللذةَ ، والراحةَ ، والنعيمَ ، والإطلاقَ ، وما أشبَه حالِها في هذا البدن ، بحال ولد في بطن أمه ، وحالها بعد المفارقة ، بحاله بعد خروجه من البطن  إلى هذه الدار ، فلهذه الأنفسِ أربع دور ، كل دار أعظم من التي قبلها :
الدار الأولى : في بطن الأم ، وذلك الحصر ، والضيق ، والغم ، والظلمات الثلاث .
والدار الثانية : هي الدار التي نشأت فيها ، والفتها واكتسبت فيها الخير والشر ، وأسباب السعادة ، والشقاوة .
والدار الثالثة : دار البرزخ ، وهي أوسع من هذه الدار ، وأعظم ، بل نسبتها إليه ، كنسبة هذه الدار إلى الأولى .
والدار الرابعة : دار القرار ، وهي الجنة ، أو النار فلا دار بعدها .

----------


## الصادق

> جزاك الله خيرا
> ما معنى أن "يكون في الأرض"؟ يعني تحت الأرض أم شيئا آخر؟


لـم أقف على ما استدلوا به , حتى أفهم مقصدهم  بالضبط  .

----------


## عماد البيه

في معنى البرزخ قال القرطبي:
" برزخ " أي حاجز بين الموت والبعث 
قاله الضحاك ومجاهد وابن زيد . 
وعن مجاهد أيضا أن البرزخ هو: 
الحاجز بين الموت والرجوع إلى الدنيا . وعن الضحاك : هو ما بين الدنيا والآخرة . 
ابن عباس . حجاب . السدي : أجل . قتادة : بقية الدنيا . وقيل : الإمهال إلى يوم القيامة ; حكاه ابن عيسى . الكلبي : هو الأجل ما بين النفختين , وبينهما أربعون سنة . وهذه الأقوال متقاربة . وكل حاجز بين شيئين فهو برزخ . قال الجوهري : البرزخ الحاجز بين الشيئين . والبرزخ ما بين الدنيا والآخرة من وقت الموت إلى البعث ; فمن مات فقد دخل في البرز . وقال رجل بحضرة الشعبي : رحم الله فلانا فقد صار من أهل الآخرة ! فقال : لم يصر من أهل الآخرة , ولكنه صار من أهل البرزخ , وليس من الدنيا ولا من الآخرة. وأضيف " يوم " إلى " يبعثون " لأنه ظرف زمان , والمراد بالإضافة المصدر . إهــــــ


بالنسبة لاستقرار الروح بعد الموت 
تشير الاخبار إلى أنها ترد للميت عند الحساب و ربما كتب الله له أن يصلي من الصلاة ما شاء و ورد أن أرواح المؤمنين تصعد إلى عليين في السماء السابعة و أرواح الكفار في سجين في الارض السابعة و قيل مكان في حضرموت و في كليهما لها تعلق بالبدن قد ترد إليه من وقت لآخر إلى أن يشاء الله فقد ثبت وقوع النعيم و العذاب على البدن جميعا 

روى ابن حبان في صحيحه و الطبراني في الأوسط 
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال 
إن الميت إذا وضع في قبره إنه يسمع خفق نعالهم حين يولوا مدبرين فإن كان مؤمنا كانت الصلاة عند رأسه وكان الصيام عن يمينه وكانت الزكاة عن شماله وكان فعل الخيرات من الصدقة والصلاة والمعروف والإحسان إلى الناس عند رجليه فيؤتى من قبل رأسه فتقول الصلاة ما قبلي مدخل ثم يؤتى عن يمينه فيقول الصيام ما قبلي مدخل ثم يؤتى عن يساره فتقول الزكاة ما قبلي مدخل ثم يؤتى من قبل رجليه فيقول فعل الخيرات من الصدقة والمعروف والإحسان إلى الناس ما قبلي مدخل فيقال له اجلس فيجلس قد مثلت له الشمس وقد دنت للغروب فيقال له أرأيتك هذا الذي كان قبلكم ما تقول فيه وماذا تشهد عليه فيقول دعوني حتى أصلي فيقولون إنك ستفعل أخبرنا عما نسألك عنه أرأيتك هذا الرجل الذي كان قبلكم ماذا تقول فيه وماذا تشهد عليه قال فيقول محمد أشهد أنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنه جاء بالحق من عند الله فيقال له على ذلك حييت وعلى ذلك مت وعلى ذلك تبعث إن شاء الله ثم يفتح له باب من أبواب الجنة فيقال له هذا مقعدك منها وما أعد الله لك فيها فيزداد غبطة وسرورا ثم يفتح له باب من أبواب النار فيقال له هذا مقعدك وما أعد الله لك فيها لو عصيته فيزداد غبطة وسرورا ثم يفسح له في قبره سبعون ذراعا وينور له فيه ويعاد الجسد كما بدأ منه فتجعل نسمته في النسيم الطيب وهي طير تعلق في شجر الجنة فذلك قوله يثبت الله الذين آمنوا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة الآية وإن الكافر إذا أتي من قبل رأسه لم يوجد شيء ثم أتي عن يمينه فلا يوجد شيء ثم أتي عن شماله فلا يوجد شيء ثم أتي من قبل رجليه فلا يوجد شيء فيقال له اجلس فيجلس مرعوبا خائفا فيقال أرأيتك هذا الرجل الذي كان فيكم ماذا تقول فيه وماذا تشهد عليه فيقول أي رجل ولا يهتدي لاسمه فيقال له محمد فيقول لا أدري سمعت الناس قالوا قولا فقلت كما قال الناس فيقال له على ذلك حييت وعليه مت وعليه تبعث إن شاء الله ثم يفتح له باب من أبواب النار فيقال له هذا مقعدك من النار وما أعد الله لك فيها فيزداد حسرة وثبورا ثم يفتح له باب من أبواب الجنة ويقال له هذا مقعدك منها وما أعد الله لك فيها لو أطعته فيزداد حسرة وثبورا ثم يضيق عليه قبره حتى تختلف فيه أضلاعه فتلك المعيشة الضنكة التي قال الله فإن له معيشة ضنكا ونحشره يوم القيامة أعمى
الحديث حسنه الألباني (صحيح الترغيب و الترهيب ٣٥٦١)
نسأل الله أن يثبتنا جميعا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا و في الآخرة آمين

فإن صح الحديث يستفاد منه أمور:

أولا: وقوع النعيم أو العذاب على البدن و الروح جميعا لقوله "حتى تختلف فيه أضلاعه"

ثانيا: أن الروح ترد في الجسد في هذا الوقت و ذلك يفهم من قوله "فيقال له اجلس فيجلس" و إن كان قد ورد لفظ مشابه في الصحيحين و هو "فأقعداه" ففي كلا الحديثين أن الميت سيجلس و هو يحاسب إلا أن اللفظ هنا صريح بأنه سيجلس بنفسه.

و روى الإمام أحمد في مسنده قال حدثنا أبو معاوية، قال حدثنا الأعمش، عن منهال بن عمرو، عن زاذان، عن البراء بن عازب، قال خرجنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في جنازة رجل من الأنصار فانتهينا إلى القبر ولما يلحد فجلس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وجلسنا حوله وكأن على رءوسنا الطير وفي يده عود ينكت في الأرض فرفع رأسه فقال استعيذوا بالله من عذاب القبر مرتين أو ثلاثا ثم قال إن العبد المؤمن إذا كان في انقطاع من الدنيا وإقبال من الآخرة نزل إليه ملائكة من السماء بيض الوجوه كأن وجوههم الشمس معهم كفن من أكفان الجنة وحنوط من حنوط الجنة حتى يجلسوا منه مد البصر ثم يجيء ملك الموت عليه السلام حتى يجلس عند رأسه فيقول أيتها النفس الطيبة اخرجي إلى مغفرة من الله ورضوان قال فتخرج تسيل كما تسيل القطرة من في السقاء فيأخذها فإذا أخذها لم يدعوها في يده طرفة عين حتى يأخذوها فيجعلوها في ذلك الكفن وفي ذلك الحنوط ويخرج منها كأطيب نفحة مسك وجدت على وجه الأرض قال فيصعدون بها فلا يمرون يعني بها على ملإ من الملائكة إلا قالوا ما هذا الروح الطيب فيقولون فلان بن فلان بأحسن أسمائه التي كانوا يسمونه بها في الدنيا حتى ينتهوا بها إلى السماء الدنيا فيستفتحون له فيفتح لهم فيشيعه من كل سماء مقربوها إلى السماء التي تليها حتى ينتهى به إلى السماء السابعة فيقول الله عز وجل اكتبوا كتاب عبدي في عليين وأعيدوه إلى الأرض فإني منها خلقتهم وفيها أعيدهم ومنها أخرجهم تارة أخرى قال فتعاد روحه في جسده فيأتيه ملكان فيجلسانه فيقولان له من ربك فيقول ربي الله فيقولان له ما دينك فيقول ديني الإسلام فيقولان له ما هذا الرجل الذي بعث فيكم فيقول هو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيقولان له وما علمك فيقول قرأت كتاب الله فآمنت به وصدقت فينادي مناد في السماء أن صدق عبدي فأفرشوه من الجنة وألبسوه من الجنة وافتحوا له بابا إلى الجنة قال فيأتيه من روحها وطيبها ويفسح له في قبره مد بصره قال ويأتيه رجل حسن الوجه حسن الثياب طيب الريح فيقول أبشر بالذي يسرك هذا يومك الذي كنت توعد فيقول له من أنت فوجهك الوجه يجيء بالخير فيقول أنا عملك الصالح فيقول رب أقم الساعة حتى أرجع إلى أهلي ومالي قال وإن العبد الكافر إذا كان في انقطاع من الدنيا وإقبال من الآخرة نزل إليه من السماء ملائكة سود الوجوه معهم المسوح فيجلسون منه مد البصر ثم يجيء ملك الموت حتى يجلس عند رأسه فيقول أيتها النفس الخبيثة اخرجي إلى سخط من الله وغضب قال فتفرق في جسده فينتزعها كما ينتزع السفود من الصوف المبلول فيأخذها فإذا أخذها لم يدعوها في يده طرفة عين حتى يجعلوها في تلك المسوح ويخرج منها كأنتن ريح جيفة وجدت على وجه الأرض فيصعدون بها فلا يمرون بها على ملإ من الملائكة إلا قالوا ما هذا الروح الخبيث فيقولون فلان بن فلان بأقبح أسمائه التي كان يسمى بها في الدنيا حتى ينتهى به إلى السماء الدنيا فيستفتح له فلا يفتح له ثم قرأ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏{‏لا تفتح لهم أبواب السماء ولا يدخلون الجنة حتى يلج الجمل في سم الخياط‏}‏ فيقول الله عز وجل اكتبوا كتابه في سجين في الأرض السفلى فتطرح روحه طرحا ثم قرأ ومن يشرك بالله فكأنما خر من السماء فتخطفه الطير أو تهوي به الريح في مكان سحيق فتعاد روحه في جسده ويأتيه ملكان فيجلسانه فيقولان له من ربك فيقول هاه هاه لا أدري فيقولان له ما دينك فيقول هاه هاه لا أدري فيقولان له ما هذا الرجل الذي بعث فيكم فيقول هاه هاه لا أدري فينادي مناد من السماء أن كذب فافرشوا له من النار وافتحوا له بابا إلى النار فيأتيه من حرها وسمومها ويضيق عليه قبره حتى تختلف فيه أضلاعه ويأتيه رجل قبيح الوجه قبيح الثياب منتن الريح فيقول أبشر بالذي يسوءك هذا يومك الذي كنت توعد فيقول من أنت فوجهك الوجه يجيء بالشر فيقول أنا عملك الخبيث فيقول رب لا تقم الساعة 
الحديث حسنه الألباني (مشكاة المصابيح: ١٦٣٠)

وأما انفراد الروح وحدها فقد ورد بذلك أحاديث أيضا منها: 

- عن كعب بن مالك رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : 
"إنما نسمة المؤمن طائر يعلق في شجر الجنة حتى يرجعه إلى جسده يوم يبعثه" 
رواه النسائي ورواه مالك والشافعي.

- روى حماد بن سلمة عن محمد بن عمرو عن أبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكر حديث القبر بطوله في حق المؤمن قال : " ويعاد الجسد إلى ما بدىء منه وتجعل روحه في نسيم طير يعلق في شجر الجنة ". خرجه الطبراني وغيره ، وخرجه ابن حبان في صحيحه من طريق معتمر عن محمد بن عمرو به ولفظه ، وتجعل نسمته في النسيم الطيب وهو طير يعلق في الجنة ، وقد سبق أن غيرهما رواه عن محمد بن عمرو فوقفه على أبي هريرة

- خرج ابن منده أيضاً من رواية عيسى بن موسى عن سفيان الثوري عن ثور بن يزيد 
عن خالد بن معدان عن عبد الله بن عمرو قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
" أرواح المؤمنين كالزرازير تأكل من ثمر الجنة " 
ثم قال ابن منده رواه جماعة عن الثوري موقوفاً ، يعني علي عبد الله بن عمرو والصواب وقفه. 

- وقد سبق أن الإمام ذكره في رواية ابنه عبد الله موقوفاً وكذا رواه وكيع عن ثور بن يزيد 
عن خالد بن معدان عن عبد الله بن عمرو قال : 
أرواح المؤمنين في أجواف طير خضر كالزرازير يتعارفون فيها ويرزقون من ثمرها . أخرجه الخلال . وخرج أيضاً من حديث أبي هشام عن أبي إسحاق عن الأحوص عن عبد الله بن مسعود فذكر احتضار المؤمن وأن روحه تعاد إلى جسده عند سؤاله في القبر ثم ترفع روحه فتجعل في أعلا عليين . ثم تلا عبد الله الآية { إن كتاب الأبرار لفي عليين . وما أدراك ما عليون . كتاب مرقوم } قال السماء السابعة وأما الكفار فذكر الكلام وتلا (إن كتاب الفجار لفي سجين . وما أدراك ما سجين) 
قال : الأرض ، وروي مثل هذا المعنى عن أبي هريرة وعبد الله بن عمرو ، وذكره ابن عبد البر . وروى سعيد عن قتادة قال : ذكر لنا أن عبد الله بن عمرو كان يقول : سجين هي الأرض السفلى فيها أرواح الكفار. 

- وروى ابن المبارك عن ابن لهيعة عن يزيد بن أبي حبيب أن منصور بن أبي منصور حدثه قال سألت عبد الله بن عمرو عن أرواح المسلمين حين يموتون قال : ما تقولون يا جهال العراق ؟ قلت : لا أدري . قال : فإنها صور طير بيض في ظل العرش. 

فتبين من ذلك أن هناك أحاديث تثبت النعيم و العذاب للبدن و الروح معا و أخرى تثبتها للروح فقط

قال شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية:
فقد أخبرت هذه النصوص أن الروح تنعم مع البدن الذي في القبر - إذا شاء الله - وإنما تنعم في الجنة وحدها وكلاهما حق . وقد روى ابن أبي الدنيا في كتاب ذكر الموت عن مالك بن أنس قال : " بلغني أن الروح مرسلة تذهب حيث شاءت " وهذا يوافق ما روي : " أن الروح قد تكون على أفنية القبور " كما قال مجاهد : إن الأرواح تدوم على القبور سبعة أيام يوم يدفن الميت لا تفارق ذلك وقد تعاد الروح إلى البدن في غير وقت المسألة " كما في الحديث الذي صححه ابن عبد البر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : { ما من رجل يمر بقبر الرجل الذي كان يعرفه في الدنيا فيسلم عليه إلا رد الله عليه روحه حتى يرد عليه السلام } . 
ثم قال أيضا: 
وقد انكشف لكثير من الناس ذلك حتى سمعوا صوت المعذبين في قبورهم ورأوهم بعيونهم يعذبون في قبورهم في آثار كثيرة معروفة ولكن لا يجب ذلك أن يكون دائما على البدن في كل وقت ; بل يجوز أن يكون في حال دون حال. إنتهى كلامه
(مجموع فتاوى ابن تيمية - العقيدة - كتاب مفصل اعتقاد السلف - العذاب والنعيم على النفس والبدن جميعا – ص ٢٩٦ / ٢٩٧ )

و الله تعالى أعلم

----------


## شريف شلبي

هذه كلها أمور غيبية لا ينبغي أن يعتمد قول فيها إلا إذا كان بنص من القرآن أو نص متفق على صحته الى المعصوم صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وليس كل ماروي عن أحد من السلف أو المفسرين أو علماء المسلمين يعتمد فيقال : وقيل كذا ... وقيل كذا ، وقال مجاهد كذا ..... وروى ابن أبي الدنيا كذا .
ففي البدء ينبغي جمع ما ذكر في القرآن مما يخص هذه الأمور ثم ما ورد في السنة مما صح وتحاكم كل الآراء والأقوال بعد ذلك وتوزن بميزان هذه النصوص .
وموضوع التقاء الروح بالجسد قد ثبت يقيناً أنه يحدث مرتين فقط 
"كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتا فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم اليه ترجعون "
" قالوا ربنا أمتنا اثنتين وأحييتنا اثنتين فاعترفنا بذنوبنا "
فينبغي تأويل وفهم أي قول آخر في ظل هذه الحقيقة القرآنية 
وهكذا .

----------


## عماد البيه

> هذه كلها أمور غيبية لا ينبغي أن يعتمد قول فيها إلا إذا كان بنص من القرآن أو نص متفق على صحته الى المعصوم صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وليس كل ماروي عن أحد من السلف أو المفسرين أو علماء المسلمين يعتمد فيقال : وقيل كذا ... وقيل كذا ، وقال مجاهد كذا ..... وروى ابن أبي الدنيا كذا .
> .


معلموم أنها أمور غيبية مثلها مثل غالب أمور الشرع و لا أعلم إن كنت قرأت أصلا ما كتبته أم لا لأنك إن قرأت جيدا ستجد أني بدأت بنصوص من السنة الحديث الأول أخرجه ابن حبان في صحيحه و الطبراني 
و الثاني أخرجه الإمام أحمد في مسنده 
ثم استشهدث بأحاديث أخرى لا تقل عن رتبة الحسن منها ما رواه النسائي و الشافعي و مالك و ابن منده 
فالعجب بعد كل هذه الأحاديث أن تقول "وليس كل ماروي عن أحد من السلف أو المفسرين أو علماء المسلمين يعتمد فيقال : وقيل كذا ... وقيل كذا ، وقال مجاهد كذا ..... وروى ابن أبي الدنيا كذا " متجاهلا بذلك كل هذه الأحاديث 

و أما رواية ابن أبي الدنيا و قول مجاهد أولا ما جئت بها إلا بعد أن إستشهد بها شيخ الاسلام ثانيا هي ليست أصل في المسألة إنما أوردتها للجمع بين أحاديث الباب الأصلية لأن بعض الأحاديث جاء فيها وقوع النعيم و العذاب على الجسد و بعضها على الروح فهي مجرد أقوال تفسيرية مستندة إلى أصل من أحاديث النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم و ذكر شيخ الاسلام حديث منها عند ذكر قول مجاهد و هو الذي صححه ابن عبد البر و الصحابة و كبار التابعين أمثال مجاهد الذي أخذ العلم عن ابن عباس لا يتصور أن يقول شيئا في الغيبيات برأيه إلا أن يكون مستندا إلى أصل و مع ذلك هذا كان مجرد تفسير للجمع فقط بين النصوص أما موضوع البحث الأصلي فأوردت فيه أحاديث نبوية ما بين صحيح و حسن 





> ففي البدء ينبغي جمع ما ذكر في القرآن مما يخص هذه الأمور ثم ما ورد في السنة مما صح وتحاكم كل الآراء والأقوال بعد ذلك وتوزن بميزان هذه النصوص .
> وموضوع التقاء الروح بالجسد قد ثبت يقيناً أنه يحدث مرتين فقط 
> "كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتا فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم اليه ترجعون "
> " قالوا ربنا أمتنا اثنتين وأحييتنا اثنتين فاعترفنا بذنوبنا "
> فينبغي تأويل وفهم أي قول آخر في ظل هذه الحقيقة القرآنية 
> وهكذا .


لو وضعت هذا في صيغة سؤال لكان أفضل لأن الذي ثبت يقينا في الايات هو الموتتان و الحياتان 
و أما هل رد الروح إلى الجسد في القبر في الحساب أو غيره واحد من هاتين الحياتين أم لا هذا مبحث آخر للعلماء فيه أقوال
و رد الروح للجسد بعد الموت للحساب ثابت بأحاديث كثيرة منها ما ذكر آنفا و منها أيضا حديث رد الروح للنبي صلى الله عليه و سلم ليرد السلام على من سلم عليه فقد روى أبو داود بسند صحيح عن أبي هريرة رفعه " ما من أحد يسلم علي إلا رد الله علي روحي حتى أرد عليه" السلام" ورواته ثقات

و في الجمع بين الآيات و الأحاديث:
قال بعض أهل العلم بأن المقصود في الآية الحياتان الكاملتان و هما حياة الدنياو حياة الأخره أما إحياء الميت في القبر فهي ليست حياة كاملة يقوم فيها الميت بكل ما يقوم به في الدنيا إنما هي حياة لأغراض محددة كالحساب و هو قول نفيس

و قال آخرون أن الإحياء الأول هو في القبر ثم يميتهم ثم الإحياء الثاني يوم القيامه قاله الثوري عن السدي عن أبي صالح " كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتا فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون" قال يحييكم في القبر ثم يميتكم 
(تفسير ابن كثير لقوله تعالى "كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتا فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم إليه ترجعون")

ورد في الصحيحين عن قتادة عن أنس رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال
"العبد إذا وضع في قبره وتولي وذهب أصحابه حتى إنه ليسمع قرع نعالهم أتاه ملكان فأقعداه فيقولان له ما كنت تقول في هذا الرجل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فيقول أشهد أنه عبد الله ورسوله فيقال انظر إلى مقعدك من النار أبدلك الله به مقعدا من الجنة قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيراهما جميعا"

روى مسلم في صحيحه عن أنس بن مالك أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قال 
"مررت - و في رواية أتيت - على موسى ليلة أسري بي عند الكثيب الأحمر وهو قائم يصلي في قبره" 
رواه أيضا أحمد و النسائي

و قوله "قائم" يثبت أنه كان يصلي بجسده و ليس فقط بالروح فلو كانت بالروح فقط لكان المفهوم أن يقال 
"و هو يصلي في قبره" و لما كان للفظ "قائم" فائدة 
فالنبي صلى الله عليه و سلم لا يخاطب الناس إلا بما يفهمونه و لذلك فقوله "و هو قائم يصلي في قبره" 
دل على أن ذلك كان بالجسد و بالتالي على أن الروح قد ردت إلى الجسد في هذا الوقت.


هدانا الله و إياك

----------


## شريف شلبي

أما دعاؤك لي بالهداية فلا أجد ما استطيع أن اكافئك به عليه 
###
يا أخي - الجسد بعد مفارقة النفس له بالموت يبلى ويفنى ويتلاشى وهو واقع يعلمه كل أحد ولا ينفيه إلا مكابر - الجسد كالثوب تلبسه النفس ثم تخلعه فهو ليس بشيء
وأحاديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تؤكد ذلك ولا تنكره
*ليس من الإنسان شيء إلا يبلى إلا عظما واحدا وهو عجب الذنب ومنه يركب الخلق يوم القيامة ) البخاري باب يوم ينفخ في الصور ورواه مسلم أيضاً .*
*وفي البخاري أيضاً " قال عمر يا رسول الله ما تكلم من أجساد لا أرواح لها ؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ( والذي نفس محمد بيده ما أنتم بأسمع لما أقول منهم " ولم ينكر النبي قول عمر بأنها أجساد لا أرواح لها ولكن أخبره بسمعهم وهذا لا ينافي ذلك .*
*فالسماع لهذه الانفس بكيفية تغيب عنا ، وكذلك سؤال القبر وعذابه أو نعيمه هو للأنفس منفصلة عن الاجساد ونحن لا نملك أي علم عن حقيقة الانفس وكنهها وطبيعتها ، أما الاجساد فهي تبلى بعد الموت ونراها بأعيننا* 
*قال ابن حزم رحمه الله :* *مَسْأَلَةٌ: وَأَنَّ عَذَابَ الْقَبْرِ حَقٌّ وَمُسَاءَلَةَ الأَرْوَاحِ بَعْدَ الْمَوْتِ حَقٌّ وَلا يَحْيَا أَحَدٌ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهِ إلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ.
حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ يُوسُفَ ثنا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ فَتْحٍ ثنا عَبْدُ الْوَهَّابِ بْنُ عِيسَى ثنا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عِيسَى ثنا إبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ ثنا مُسْلِمُ بْنُ الْحَجَّاجِ ثنا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ بَشَّارِ بْنِ عُثْمَانَ الْعَبْدِيُّ ثنا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ هُوَ غُنْدَرٌ - ثنا شُعْبَةُ عَنْ عَلْقَمَةَ بْنِ مَرْثَدٍ عَنْ سَعْدِ بْنِ عُبَيْدَةَ عَنْ الْبَرَاءِ بْنِ عَازِبٍ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قَالَ ": { يُثَبِّتُ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا بِالْقَوْلِ الثَّابِتِ } قَالَ: نَزَلَتْ فِي عَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ، يُقَالُ لَهُ: مَنْ رَبُّكَ فَيَقُولُ رَبِّي اللَّهُ وَنَبِيِّي مُحَمَّدٌ ". وَبِهِ إلَى مُسْلِمٍ ثنا عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عُمَرَ الْقَوَارِيرِيّ  ُ ثنا حَمَّادُ بْنُ زَيْدٍ ثنا بُدَيْلٌ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ شَقِيقٍ عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ " إذَا خَرَجَتْ رُوحُ الْمُؤْمِنِ تَلَقَّاهَا مَلَكَانِ يُصْعِدَانِهَا، وَيَقُولُ أَهْلُ السَّمَاءِ: رُوحٌ طَيِّبَةٌ جَاءَتْ مِنْ قِبَلِ الأَرْضِ، صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْكِ وَعَلَى جَسَدٍ كُنْتِ تَعْمُرِينَهُ، فَيَنْطَلِقُوا بِهِ إلَى رَبِّهِ ثُمَّ يَقُولُ: انْطَلِقُوا بِهِ إلَى آخِرِ الأَجَلِ. قَالَ: وَإِنَّ الْكَافِرَ إذَا خَرَجَتْ رُوحُهُ يَقُولُ أَهْلُ السَّمَاءِ: رُوحٌ خَبِيثَةٌ جَاءَتْ مِنْ قِبَلِ الأَرْضِ فَيُقَالُ انْطَلِقُوا بِهِ إلَى آخِرِ الأَجَلِ. قَالَ أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ: فَرَدَّ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - رَيْطَةً كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِ عَلَى أَنْفِهِ 
وَقَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى: { وَكُنْتُمْ أَمْوَاتًا فَأَحْيَاكُمْ ثُمَّ يُمِيتُكُمْ ثُمَّ يُحْيِيكُمْ } فَصَحَّ أَنَّهُمَا حَيَاتَانِ وَمَوْتَانِ فَقَطْ، وَلا تُرَدُّ الرُّوحُ إلا لِمَنْ كَانَ ذَلِكَ آيَةً، كَمَنْ أَحْيَاهُ عِيسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ، وَكُلُّ مَنْ جَاءَ فِيهِ بِذَلِكَ نَصٌّ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ مَنْ رُوِيَ عَنْهُ فِي ذَلِكَ قَوْلٌ مِنْ الصَّحَابَةِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ. حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ سَعِيدِ بْنِ نَبَاتٍ ثنا إسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ ثنا عِيسَى بْنُ حَبِيبٍ ثنا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ يَزِيدَ الْمُقْرِئُ ثنا جَدِّي مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ثنا سُفْيَانُ بْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ عَنْ مَنْصُورِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ عَنْ أُمِّهِ صَفِيَّةَ بِنْتِ شَيْبَةَ قَالَتْ " دَخَلَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ الْمَسْجِدَ فَأَبْصَرَ ابْنَ الزُّبَيْرِ مَطْرُوحًا قَبْلَ أَنْ يُصْلَبَ، فَقِيلَ لَهُ هَذِهِ أَسْمَاءُ، فَمَالَ إلَيْهَا وَعَزَّاهَا وَقَالَ: إنَّ هَذِهِ الْجُثَثَ لَيْسَتْ بِشَيْءٍ وَإِنَّ الأَرْوَاحَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فَقَالَتْ لَهُ أَسْمَاءُ: وَمَا يَمْنَعُنِي وَقَدْ أُهْدِيَ رَأْسُ يَحْيَى بْنِ زَكَرِيَّا إلَى بَغِيٍّ مِنْ بَغَايَا بَنِي إسْرَائِيلَ وَلَمْ يَرْوِ أَحَدٌ أَنَّ فِي عَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ رَدَّ الرُّوحِ إلَى الْجَسَدِ إلا الْمِنْهَالُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو، وَلَيْسَ بِالْقَوِيِّ. أ.هـ.**
*
*
*

----------


## عماد البيه

> أما دعاؤك لي بالهداية فلا أجد ما استطيع أن اكافئك به عليه 
> اترك التقليد قليلا - أنصفني من نفسك .
> يا أخي - الجسد بعد مفارقة النفس له بالموت يبلى ويفنى ويتلاشى وهو واقع يعلمه كل أحد ولا ينفيه إلا مكابر - الجسد كالثوب تلبسه النفس ثم تخلعه فهو ليس بشيء
> وأحاديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تؤكد ذلك ولا تنكره
> *ليس من الإنسان شيء إلا يبلى إلا عظما واحدا وهو عجب الذنب ومنه يركب الخلق يوم القيامة ) البخاري باب يوم ينفخ في الصور ورواه مسلم أيضاً .*
> *وفي البخاري أيضاً " قال عمر يا رسول الله ما تكلم من أجساد لا أرواح لها ؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ( والذي نفس محمد بيده ما أنتم بأسمع لما أقول منهم " ولم ينكر النبي قول عمر بأنها أجساد لا أرواح لها ولكن أخبره بسمعهم وهذا لا ينافي ذلك .*
> *فالسماع لهذه الانفس بكيفية تغيب عنا ، وكذلك سؤال القبر وعذابه أو نعيمه هو للأنفس منفصلة عن الاجساد ونحن لا نملك أي علم عن حقيقة الانفس وكنهها وطبيعتها ، أما الاجساد فهي تبلى بعد الموت ونراها بأعيننا* 
> *قال ابن حزم رحمه الله :* *مَسْأَلَةٌ: وَأَنَّ عَذَابَ الْقَبْرِ حَقٌّ وَمُسَاءَلَةَ الأَرْوَاحِ بَعْدَ الْمَوْتِ حَقٌّ وَلا يَحْيَا أَحَدٌ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهِ إلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ.**
> حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ يُوسُفَ ثنا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ فَتْحٍ ثنا عَبْدُ الْوَهَّابِ بْنُ عِيسَى ثنا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عِيسَى ثنا إبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ ثنا مُسْلِمُ بْنُ الْحَجَّاجِ ثنا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ بَشَّارِ بْنِ عُثْمَانَ الْعَبْدِيُّ ثنا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ هُوَ غُنْدَرٌ - ثنا شُعْبَةُ عَنْ عَلْقَمَةَ بْنِ مَرْثَدٍ عَنْ سَعْدِ بْنِ عُبَيْدَةَ عَنْ الْبَرَاءِ بْنِ عَازِبٍ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قَالَ ": { يُثَبِّتُ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا بِالْقَوْلِ الثَّابِتِ } قَالَ: نَزَلَتْ فِي عَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ، يُقَالُ لَهُ: مَنْ رَبُّكَ فَيَقُولُ رَبِّي اللَّهُ وَنَبِيِّي مُحَمَّدٌ ". وَبِهِ إلَى مُسْلِمٍ ثنا عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عُمَرَ الْقَوَارِيرِيّ  ُ ثنا حَمَّادُ بْنُ زَيْدٍ ثنا بُدَيْلٌ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ شَقِيقٍ عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ " إذَا خَرَجَتْ رُوحُ الْمُؤْمِنِ تَلَقَّاهَا مَلَكَانِ يُصْعِدَانِهَا، وَيَقُولُ أَهْلُ السَّمَاءِ: رُوحٌ طَيِّبَةٌ جَاءَتْ مِنْ قِبَلِ الأَرْضِ، صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْكِ وَعَلَى جَسَدٍ كُنْتِ تَعْمُرِينَهُ، فَيَنْطَلِقُوا بِهِ إلَى رَبِّهِ ثُمَّ يَقُولُ: انْطَلِقُوا بِهِ إلَى آخِرِ الأَجَلِ. قَالَ: وَإِنَّ الْكَافِرَ إذَا خَرَجَتْ رُوحُهُ يَقُولُ أَهْلُ السَّمَاءِ: رُوحٌ خَبِيثَةٌ جَاءَتْ مِنْ قِبَلِ الأَرْضِ فَيُقَالُ انْطَلِقُوا بِهِ إلَى آخِرِ الأَجَلِ. قَالَ أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ: فَرَدَّ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - رَيْطَةً كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِ عَلَى أَنْفِهِ 
> وَقَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى: { وَكُنْتُمْ أَمْوَاتًا فَأَحْيَاكُمْ ثُمَّ يُمِيتُكُمْ ثُمَّ يُحْيِيكُمْ } فَصَحَّ أَنَّهُمَا حَيَاتَانِ وَمَوْتَانِ فَقَطْ، وَلا تُرَدُّ الرُّوحُ إلا لِمَنْ كَانَ ذَلِكَ آيَةً، كَمَنْ أَحْيَاهُ عِيسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ، وَكُلُّ مَنْ جَاءَ فِيهِ بِذَلِكَ نَصٌّ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ مَنْ رُوِيَ عَنْهُ فِي ذَلِكَ قَوْلٌ مِنْ الصَّحَابَةِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ. حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ سَعِيدِ بْنِ نَبَاتٍ ثنا إسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ ثنا عِيسَى بْنُ حَبِيبٍ ثنا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ يَزِيدَ الْمُقْرِئُ ثنا جَدِّي مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ثنا سُفْيَانُ بْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ عَنْ مَنْصُورِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ عَنْ أُمِّهِ صَفِيَّةَ بِنْتِ شَيْبَةَ قَالَتْ " دَخَلَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ الْمَسْجِدَ فَأَبْصَرَ ابْنَ الزُّبَيْرِ مَطْرُوحًا قَبْلَ أَنْ يُصْلَبَ، فَقِيلَ لَهُ هَذِهِ أَسْمَاءُ، فَمَالَ إلَيْهَا وَعَزَّاهَا وَقَالَ: إنَّ هَذِهِ الْجُثَثَ لَيْسَتْ بِشَيْءٍ وَإِنَّ الأَرْوَاحَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فَقَالَتْ لَهُ أَسْمَاءُ: وَمَا يَمْنَعُنِي وَقَدْ أُهْدِيَ رَأْسُ يَحْيَى بْنِ زَكَرِيَّا إلَى بَغِيٍّ مِنْ بَغَايَا بَنِي إسْرَائِيلَ وَلَمْ يَرْوِ أَحَدٌ أَنَّ فِي عَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ رَدَّ الرُّوحِ إلَى الْجَسَدِ إلا الْمِنْهَالُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو، وَلَيْسَ بِالْقَوِيِّ. أ.هـ.*


يبدوا أنك في العلم من الهواه و لست من طلابه
و كأنه لم يعلم أحد من العلماء و السلف و التابعين أن الجسد بعد مفارقة النفس له بالموت يبلى ويفنى ويتلاشى حتى إكتشفت أنت هذه الحقيقة التي غابت عن الجميع لذلك دعوت لك بالهداية لأن من آفة المتطفل على العلم التسرع في الرد و تخطئ غيره و الظن أن ما يعرفه من البديهيات قد غاب عن الاخرين
أيضا يبدوا مقدار التجاهل و عدم القراءة جيدا أني آتيك بالاحاديث الصحيحة و تقول لي دع التقليد!!! 
كذلك قولك "وَلَمْ يَرْوِ أَحَدٌ أَنَّ فِي عَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ رَدَّ الرُّوحِ إلَى الْجَسَدِ إلا الْمِنْهَالُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو، وَلَيْسَ بِالْقَوِيِّ" 
و لا أعلم من أين أتيت بهذا ؟
أولا المنهال بن عمرو من رجال البخاري له أحاديث في صحيحه و قد وثقه من كبار المحدثين يحيى بن سعيد و النسائي و العجلي 
ثانيا لم ينفرد المنهال بن عمرو بأحاديث رد الروح للجسد فجاء عند الطبراني و ابن حبان من طريق آخر عن أبي هربرة و بنفس المعنى حديث آخر عن محمد بن قدامة الجوهرى عن بن عيسى القزاز عن هشام بن سعد عن زيد بن أسلم عن أبى هريرة و أحاديث الصحيحبن في إجلاس الميت و غيرها
و الايات تم توضيح الجمع بينها و بين الأحاديث فيما ذكرته لا داعي للتكرار 

بالنسبة لحديث مخاطبة قتلى بدر في القليب
أولا: لم يقل أحد و لم أقل أنا أن الروح تلازم الجسد بعد الموت إلى يوم القيامه حتى تستشهد بهذا الحديث و لا داعي لأن أكرر ما قلت فالكلام مكتوب أعلاه و يمكن لأي ذي لب أن يفهمه
ما قلته أنها تفارق الجسد بعد الموت لكنها تتصل به عند الحساب وفي بعض أوقات أخرى للأحاديث الدالة على أن الجسد أيضا يقع عليه نصيب من النعيم أو العذاب مثل قوله "حتى تختلف فيه أضلاعه" و ذلك لزمن يعلمه الله إلى أن يشاء الله و أما سوى ذلك فالروح منفصلة عنه
و رد الروح في هذه الحالة ليس بالضرورة ردا كاملا أو حياة كاملة فليس عندنا مقياس نقيس به لكن الذي يقال أن لها إتصال به أثبتته الاحاديث بها يسمع و يحاسب و يجلس و ينعم جسده أو يعذب 

ثانيا: تفسيرك الفذ بأن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم لم ينكر على عمر سؤاله و أن هذا معناه أن الارواح كانت مفارقة للأجساد 
فإذا كان النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم وافق عمر في قوله "ما تكلم من أجساد " معنى هذا أنه كان يكلم الأجساد و و بالتالي يكون السماع واقع على الأجساد و بالطبع الجسد لا يسمع إلا إذا كان فيه شئ من الروح
فالدليل الذي سقته عليك , و أما إذا كان النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم يخاطب الأرواح فقط دون الأجساد فمعنى هذا أن قول عمر "تكلم من أجساد" غير صحيح و النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم لم يكن يوافقه على ذلك
إذن في كلتا الحالتين كلامك غير صحيح
على أي حال أنا أجبت الأخت السائلة و إن كان لها مزيد من الاستفسار فمرحبا و عدا ذلك فحسب الموضوع ما بينته فيه بحول الله و قوته و وقتي لا يسمح بالدخول في مجادلات من هذا النوع 

و الله المستعان

----------


## شريف شلبي

الكلام عن المنهال بن عمرو ليس كلامي ولكن كلام الامام ابن حزم رحمه الله - فمن الذي لا يقرأ الكلام جيداً ؟؟
ثم إنه .. هل من الانصاف أن تذكر من وثق راوياً وتترك ذكر من جرحه ؟؟ هل هذه هي الامانة العلمية ؟؟
لماذا لم تذكر أن الامام أحمد ضعفه وذكر أن شعبة ترك حديث المنهال عن عمد ؟
ولماذا لم تذكر قول الحاكم فيه أنه قد غمزه يحيى القطان ؟
ولماذا لم تذكر قول ابن حجر الذي يعتمد العلماء قوله ويعتبرونه ملخصاً لأقوال أئمة الجرح والتعديل حيث قال " صدوق ربما وهم " 
والقول ما قال ابن حزم في أنه - أي المنهال بن عمرو - هو الذي تفرد بذكر رد الروح في الجسد ، ومثله لا يقبل تفرده في مثل هذه الأمور .
أما باقي الروايات التي تذكر الاقعاد أو الاجلاس أو غيره فليس من شرط أن تستلزم رد الروح في الجسد فما المانع أن يكون ذلك كله للنفس البشرية التي لا ندرك كنهها والتي انفصلت عن الجسد ، الذي نراه أمامنا لا يقعد ولا يجلس ويتحلل ويذوب في التراب حتى يأذن الله ببعثه ، وهو ظاهر قوله تعالى " كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتا فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم ثم اليه ترجعون "
والآية واضحة في أنهما حياتان وموتتان ، والذي قلتُه في الآية هو ما استقر عليه أقوال المفسرين .

أما أنت فانتقيت قولين عجيبين ذكرهما ابن كثير بعد ما ذكر قول ابن عباس وابن مسعود والتابعين ولم تعزهما الى أحد فقلت "بعض أهل العلم " واستكمالاً لمسلسل الأمانة العلمية ! لم تذكر أن ابن كثير استنكرهما بعدما ذكرهما ، واليك والى المنصفين كلام ابن كثير كاملاً : 

" يقول تعالى محتجًا على وجوده وقدرته، وأنه الخالق المتصرف في عباده: { كَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ بِاللَّهِ } أي: كيف تجحدون وجوده أو تعبدون معه غيره! { وَكُنْتُمْ أَمْوَاتًا فَأَحْيَاكُمْ } أي: قد كنتم عدمًا فأخرجكم إلى الوجود، كما قال تعالى: { أَمْ خُلِقُوا مِنْ غَيْرِ شَيْءٍ أَمْ هُمُ الْخَالِقُونَ * أَمْ خَلَقُوا السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضَ بَل لا يُوقِنُونَ } [الطور: 35، 36]، وقال { هَلْ أَتَى عَلَى الإنْسَانِ حِينٌ مِنَ الدَّهْرِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْئًا مَذْكُورًا } [الإنسان: 1] والآيات في هذا كثيرة.
وقال سفيان الثوري، عن أبي إسحاق، عن أبي الأحوص، عن عبد الله بن مسعود، رضي الله عنه: { قَالُوا رَبَّنَا أَمَتَّنَا اثْنَتَيْنِ وَأَحْيَيْتَنَا اثْنَتَيْنِ } [غافر: 11] قال: هي التي في البقرة: { وَكُنْتُمْ أَمْوَاتًا فَأَحْيَاكُمْ ثُمَّ يُمِيتُكُمْ ثُمَّ يُحْيِيكُمْ }
وقال ابن جُريج (1) ، عن عطاء، عن ابن عباس: { كُنْتُمْ أَمْوَاتًا فَأَحْيَاكُمْ } أمواتا في أصلاب آبائكم، لم تكونوا شيئًا حتى خلقكم، ثم يميتكم موتة الحق، ثم يحييكم حين يبعثكم. قال: وهي مثل قوله: { [رَبَّنَا] (2) أَمَتَّنَا اثْنَتَيْنِ وَأَحْيَيْتَنَا اثْنَتَيْنِ } .
وقال الضحاك، عن ابن عباس في قوله: { رَبَّنَا أَمَتَّنَا اثْنَتَيْنِ وَأَحْيَيْتَنَا اثْنَتَيْنِ } قال: كنتم ترابًا قبل أن يخلقكم ، فهذه ميتة، ثم أحياكم فخلقكم فهذه حياة، ثم يميتكم فترجعون إلى القبور فهذه ميتة أخرى، ثم يبعثكم يوم القيامة فهذه حياة أخرى. فهذه ميتتان وحياتان، فهو كقوله: { كَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَكُنْتُمْ أَمْوَاتًا فَأَحْيَاكُمْ ثُمَّ يُمِيتُكُمْ ثُمَّ يُحْيِيكُمْ }
وهكذا روي عن السدي بسنده، عن أبي مالك وعن أبي صالح، عن ابن عباس -
وعن مرة، عن ابن مسعود وعن ناس من الصحابة
-وعن أبي العالية والحسن البصري ومجاهد وقتادة وأبي صالح والضحاك وعطاء الخراساني نَحْوُ ذلك.
وقال الثوري، عن السدي عن أبي صالح : { كَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَكُنْتُمْ أَمْوَاتًا فَأَحْيَاكُمْ ثُمَّ يُمِيتُكُمْ ثُمَّ يُحْيِيكُمْ ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ } قال: يحييكم في القبر ، ثم يميتكم .

وقال ابن جرير عن يونس، عن ابن وهب، عن عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم؛ خلقهم في ظهر آدم ثم أخذ عليهم الميثاق، ثم أماتهم ثم خلقهم في الأرحام، ثم أماتهم، ثم أحياهم يوم القيامة. وذلك كقول الله تعالى: قَالُوا رَبَّنَا أَمَتَّنَا اثْنَتَيْنِ وَأَحْيَيْتَنَا اثْنَتَيْنِ }
وهذا غريب والذي قبله - والصحيح ما تقدم عن ابن مسعود وابن عباس، وأولئك الجماعة من التابعين، 
وهو كقوله تعالى: { قُلِ اللَّهُ يُحْيِيكُمْ ثُمَّ يُمِيتُكُمْ ثُمَّ يَجْمَعُكُمْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا يَعْلَمُونَ } . [وعبر عن الحال قبل الوجود بالموت بجامع ما يشتركان فيه من عدم الإحساس، كما قال في الأصنام: { أَمْوَاتٌ غَيْرُ أَحْيَاءٍ } [النحل: 21]، وقال { وَآيَةٌ لَهُمُ الأرْضُ الْمَيْتَةُ أَحْيَيْنَاهَا وَأَخْرَجْنَا مِنْهَا حَبًّا فَمِنْهُ يَأْكُلُونَ } [يس: 33] أ.هـ.

ذكرتُ الآن قول الله عز وجل " تجعلونه قراطيس ...تبدونها وتخفون كثيراً " الانعام آية 91
ولا حول وقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم .

----------


## عماد البيه

أما عن المنهال ابن عمرو فيكفي أنه من رجال صحيح البخاري أصدق كتاب بعد كتاب الله تعالى و خرج له أصحاب السنن الأربعة و أحمد بن حنبل في مسنده و وثقه أئمة أهل الجرح و التعديل المعتبرين يحيى بن معين و النسائي المعروف بالتشدد في قبول الرواة و العجلي وقال الدار قطني صدوق وذكره بن حبان في الثقات والامام أحمد أيضا انظر ماذا قال: أبو بشر أحب إلي من المنهال و أوثق 
و هذا توثيق له لأن عبارة "أوثق" تقتضي الاشتراك في أصل التوثيق غاية ما فيه أن أبا بشر عنده أعلى رتبة و أئمة الجرح و التعديل لا يقارنون بين قوي و ضعيف.
فهل تترك كل هؤلاء لقول الحاكم فيه أنه قد غمزه يحيى القطان؟؟؟ و هل "غمزه" هذه لفظ تجريح معتبر عند أهل الحديث؟
فهل مجرد تضعيف ابن حزم له يبطل قول كل هؤلاء و ينزله من الموثقين إلى الضعفاء؟ إن قلت ذلك فأنت لا تعرف شئ في علم الحديث البته , فما من راوي إلا و ستجد شخص هنا أو هناك يقول فيه شئ فعلى طريقتك هذه لن يسلم أحد و لن يكون هناك أي راوي ثقة , البخاري و مسلم هناك من يضعفهما فقد ترك أبو زرعة و أبو حاتم رواية البخاري كما نص عليه الإمام ابن أبي حاتم الرازي في الجرح و التعديل فما قولك الان ؟ هل البخاري ليس بقوي أيضا لأن هناك من يضعفه؟
أرأيت الان أنك لست مؤهل للكلام في الحديث 
نصيحتي لك أن تدخل إلى العلم من أبوابه و ليس من نوافذه و تتعلم على يد شيوخ و تقرأ كثيرا قبل أن يخط قلمك حتى لا تأتي بعجائب.

و أما الآية الكريمة فأنا إعتمدت و أيدت نفس القول الذي إعتمده ابن كثير و قلت مرارا أن مجرد إتصال الروح بالجسد في القبر عند الحساب ليس بحياة كاملة كحياة الدنيا و الاخرة و لا تدخل في الحياة المقصودة في الاية و قلت بالحرف كما هو مبين أعلاه:
قال بعض أهل العلم بأن المقصود في الآية الحياتان الكاملتان و هما حياة الدنياو حياة الأخره أما إحياء الميت في القبر فهي ليست حياة كاملة يقوم فيها الميت بكل ما يقوم به في الدنيا إنما هي حياة لأغراض محددة كالحساب و هو قول نفيس
فهذا القول يؤيد ما ذكره ابن كثير و اعتمده و هي الاراء و الروايات التي ذكرتها مشكورا و هو نفسه الذي ذكرته أنا و أيدته و ذكرت الجمع بينه و بين أحاديث رد الروح ثـــــــــــم ذكرت القول الثاني من باب العلم فقط و لم أقل أن ابن كثير قال بهذا الرأي أنا ذكرت تفسير ابن كثير أنه المصدر الذي نقلت منه و ليس المصحح للقول و هناك فرق كبير يدركه ذوي الألباب

أما من يريد المعاندة و رد الأحاديث الصحيحة لا لشئ إلا للجهل بفهمها أو لاتباع الهوى فهذا شئ معتاد عند أهل المراء

قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله:
طالب الحق يكفيه دليل و صاحب الهوى لا يكفيه ألف دليل , الجاهل يتعلم و صاحب الهوى ليس لنا عليه سبيل.

----------


## عماد البيه

أيضا قد روى ابن عبد البر في "الاستذكار"
[ أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : ما من رجل يمر بقبر أخيه كان يعرفه في الدنيا فسلم إلا رد الله عليه روحه حتى يرد عليه السلام ] 
الحديث صححه ابن عبد البر كما ذكرت سابقا فهذه إعادة الروح إلى الجسد أيضا غير الإعادة المألوفة في الدنيا لأجل رد السلام و لا يلزم من ذلك أن يحيا الحياة المعروفة.
و إن كان المراد أن الميت لا يحيا في قبره الحياة المعهودة في الدنيا التي يقوم فيها الروح بالبدن و تدبره و تصرفه و يحتاج معها إلى الطعام و الشراب و اللباس فهذا صحيح يشهد العقل بصحة ذلك و إن كان المراد نفي حياة أخرى غير هذه الحياة و نفي أن تعاد الروح إلى الجسد لأجل المسألة و الامتحان فخطأ بين و قادح في الأحاديث و النصوص الواردة بذلك. 
و قول ابن حزم : الحديث لا يصح لتفرد المنهال بن عمرو به فهذه مجازفة فإن ما قيل فيه قال أحمد تركه شعبة هذا مضمون ما ذكره أبو الفرج بن الجوزي في الكلام على الرجال ولم يذكر أن أحدا رد شهادته و قد بينت توثيق أهل الحديث للمنهال في الفقرة السابقة.
و الحديث رواه عن البراء بن عازب جماعة غير المنهال بن عمرو منهم عدي بن ثابت و محمد بن عقبة و مجاهد و غيرهم 
و الحديث صححه الألباني إمام المحدثين في عصره (أنظر الجامع الصغير 2556 و صحيح الترغيب والترهيب 3558 و مشكاة المصابيح
1630)

قال العلامة بن القيم ـ رحمه الله : الروح لها بالبدن خمسة أنواع من التعلق متغايرة الأحكام : 
أحدهما : تعلقها به في بطن الأم 
الثاني : تعلقها به بعد خروجه إلى وجه الأرض 
الثالث : تعلقها به في حال النوم فلها به تعلق من وجه و مفارقة من وجه 
الرابع : تعلقها به في البرزخ فإنها و إن فارقته و تجردت عنه فإنها لم تفارقه فراقا كليا بحيث لا يبقى لها التفات إليه بل تعاد إليه وقت المسألة و ترد إليه أيضا وقت سلام المسلم و هذا الرد إعادة خاصة لا يوجب إعادة البدن قبل القيامة 
الخامس : تعلقها به يوم بعث الأجساد و هو أكمل تعلقها به و لا نسبة لما قبله من أنواع التعلق البتة إذ هو تعلق لا يقبل البدن موتا و لا نوما و لا فسادا و الله أعلم انتهى كلامه 
فهذا العلامة ابن القيم ـ رحمه الله ـ قد كفانا مؤنة الرد بلا تكلف 
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية الأحاديث الصحيحة المتواترة تدل على عود الروح إلى البدن وقت السؤال و سؤال البدن بلا روح قول طائفة من الناس و أنكره الجمهور و قابلهم آخرون فقالوا : السؤال للروح بلا بدن و هذا قاله ابن مسرة و ابن حزم و كلاهما غلط و الأحاديث الصحيحة ترده و الله أعلم انتهى كلامه 

و إن لم يكن هناك استفهام من الاخت السائلة فهذا آخر تعليق لي في هذا الموضوع فقد ذكرت ما فيه كفاية و زيادة لمن أراد الحق أما من اتبع هواه و رد الاحاديث الصحيحة التي اعتمدها أهل العلم فليس لنا عليه سبيل

و الله المستعان

----------


## شريف شلبي

> أيضا قد روى ابن عبد البر في "الاستذكار"
> [ أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : ما من رجل يمر بقبر أخيه كان يعرفه في الدنيا فسلم إلا رد الله عليه روحه حتى يرد عليه السلام ] 
> الحديث صححه ابن عبد البر


هناك طامات :

الأولى : أن ابن عبد البر قد رواه فقط بإسناده ولم يصححه ، ومعلوم أن مجرد الرواية لا تقتضي تصحيحاً أو تضعيفا .

الثانية : أن الحديث ليس فيه " رد الله عليه روحه " فهي زيادة ليست في الحديث أصلاً ، بل إن نص الحديث كما رواه ابن عبد البر قال : أخبرنا أبو عبد الله عبيد بن محمد قراءة مني عليه سنة تسعين وثلاثمائة في ربيع الأول قال : أملت علينا فاطمة بنت الريان المستملي في دارها بمصر في شوال سنة إثنتين وأربعين وثلاث مئة قالت حدثنا : الربيع بن سليمان المؤذن صاحب الشافعي قال حدثنا : بشر بن بكير ، عن الأوزاعي ، عن عطاء ، عن عبيد بن عمير ، عن بن عباس قال : قال رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ، ما من أحد مر بقبر أخيه المؤمن كان يعرفه في الدنيا فسلم عليه إلاّّ عرفه ورد عليه .

الثالثة : أن الحديث - حتى وبدون الزيادة المفتراة - ضعيف لا تقوم به حجة وقد بين ذلك الشيخ الألباني - إمام المحدثين في عصره - في السلسلة الضعيفة رقم .4493 .

----------


## عماد البيه

أكثر من مصدر للحديث فيه اللفظ الذي ذكرته "إلا رد عليه روحه" و تصحيح ابن عبد البر له

http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Fatawa...&fatwa_id=6926

http://www.al-eman.com/islamlib/view...BID=353&CID=19
مسألة (307)

و الألباني إنما ضعف الصيغة التي وردت في الرد أعلاه بالأحمر و التي لم أذكرها أنا أصلا و لم يضعف هذا الحديث الذي ذكرته 

بَلْ نَقْذِفُ بِالْحَقِّ عَلَى الْبَاطِلِ فَيَدْمَغُهُ فَإِذَا هُوَ زَاهِقٌ

----------


## شريف شلبي

سبحان الله العظيم 
أنت قلت روى ابن عبد البر في الاستذكار فأتيتك بنص كلامه في الاستذكار كاملاً ( طبع - لصق ) ، فتحيلني الى مواقع ذكرت هذا الكلام عنه ؟
هل هذه هي قواعد البحث العلمي عندك ؟ أن نترك الأصول ونبحث عن من روى أو نقل عنها ؟
هب أنهم وهموا أو أخطأوا أفيكون ذلك حجة علي أنا الذي رجعت الى الأصل ؟
هل تجيز لي أن أقول لك عن رواية أن البخاري قد رواها ، ثم تبحث عنها ولا تجدها في كتاب البخاري
فترجع الي فأقول لك إن بعض المواقع ذكر أن البخاري رواها ؟
 إني لا أجد مثلاً لك في موقفك هذا إلا ما حكاه الله عن اليهود حين حرموا ما لم تحرمه التوراة فقال الله لهم " قل فأتوا بالتوراة فاتلوها إن كنتم صادقين ؟ 
وأنا أقول لك : قل فأت بالاستذكار ج1 ص 185 فاتله - فعل أمر من التلاوة - إن كنت من الصادقين .

----------


## يس الحاج

كنت أتمنى أن يكون طلبة العلم أفضل من هذا سلوكا
تذكروا لا يدخل الجنة من كان في قلبه مثقال ذرة من كبر
أرجوا أن يكون طلبكم للعلم في سبيل الله

----------


## التميمي العراقي

( 152) وسئل فضيلة الشيخ : ما المراد بالقبر هل هو مدفن الميت أو البرزخ؟

فأجاب: أصل القبر مدفن الميت قال الله -تعالى -: ( ثم أماته فأقبره ) قال ابن عباس : أي أكرمه بدفنه . وقد يراد به البرزخ الذي بين موت الإنسان وقيام الساعة وإن لم يدفن كما قال - تعالى -: ( ومن ورائهم برزخ إلى يوم يبعثون ) يعني من وراء الذين ماتوا لأن أول الآية يدل على هذا ( حتى إذا جاء أحدهم الموت قال رب ارجعون . لعلي أعمل صالحاً فيما تركت كلا إنها كلمة هو قائلها ومن ورائهم برزخ إلى يوم يبعثون) .
ولكن هل الداعي إذا دعا "أعوذ بالله من عذاب القبر" يريد عذاب مدفن الموتى ، أو من عذاب البرزخ الذي بين موته وبين قيام الساعة؟الجواب: يريد الثاني لأن الإنسان في الحقيقة لا يدري هل يموت ويدفن أو يموت وتأكله السباع ، أو يحترق ويكون رماداً ما يدري ( وما تدري نفس بأي أرض تموت ) فاستحضر أنك إذا قلت : من عذاب القبر أي من العذاب الذي يكون للإنسان بعد موته إلى قيام الساعة.
( مجموع فتاوى ورسائل العلامة العثيمين رحمه الله )ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ
قال العلامة الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ في شرح الواسطية :

( إذا قيل فتنة القبر فإن المقصود به فتنة البرزخ وذلك لأن الفتنة واقعة لما بعد الموت وما بعد الموت هو الحياة البرزخية وإنما سمي ذلك بفتنة القبر لأن غالب الناس يُقْبَرون ولكن لا يخص ذلك من قُبِرَ دون من أُحْرِقَ مثلا وذُرَّ أو من فُتِّتت عظامه أو نحو ذلك الكل يقع عليهم الافتتان ويأتيهم الملكان والله جل وعلا قادر على كل شيء .
قال العلماء سمي ذلك فتنة القبر لأن معظم الناس يُقْبَرون وأما غير المقبور فإنها حالات خاصة فأطلق هذا الاسم باعتبار الغالب ) .

----------

